# Balkman charged with DUI; released on $500 Bond



## Cris

> DENVER -- Nuggets reserve forward Renaldo Balkman has been arrested on suspicion of driving under the influence in Florida.
> 
> Balkman, 25, was arrested by Temple Terrace, Fla., officers at 4 a.m. Saturday after he refused a blood-alcohol test, according to a police report on the Hillsborough County Sheriff's Office Web site.
> 
> Balkman was released after posting $500 bond.
> 
> Nuggets executive Mark Warkentien said the team was aware of Balkman's arrest but declined further comment "out of respect for the legal process."
> 
> Balkman averaged 5.0 points and 3.8 rebounds last season, his first with the Nuggets.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4418310


$500 Dollars? seriously?


----------



## cpawfan

Possibly the only NBA player who looks more sober in his mug shot than on the court


----------



## southeasy

Hmm
get ya head right Aldo.

you got to be on the grind next season for the D. hopefully he really gets his chance for consistant PT. i don't see about 7PPG, 6RPG, 1+ SPG & BPG next season if he gets about 15+ MPG consistantly in replace of Kleiza & Dahntay.


----------

